# Blitzeinschlag auf Angelboot gefilmt



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mal von einem Unwetter so schnell überrascht worden, daß ich nur zum Aufstellen meines Schirmes kam. Es hat so stark geregnet, das ich meine Ruten gar nicht auswerfen konnte...
Dieses Unwetter hatte eine seltsame Dynamik: Es zog von Südwest nach Nordost, drehte dann nach Südsüdwest und kam aus Westen wieder zurück.

Mittlerweile hatte ich im Fluß meine Grundmontagen zwar ausgebracht, das Wasser stieg aber so schnell, das ich nicht mehr wußte, was ein Biß und was festgehängtes Treibgut in der Schnur war...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2022)

Hier war auch mal sowas:





Interessant auch wie Angelruten nach einem Blitzeinschlag aussehen:








						Fishing rod hit by lightning - Fishing World
					

A Sydney fisho recently had a close encounter with a lightning strike.




					www.fishingworld.com.au


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Juni 2022)

Die linke Rute könnte man eventuell noch als Schwingspitze benutzen.
_Edit by Mod.
Nur eigene Bilder hochladen oder links setzen._


----------



## thanatos (30. Juni 2022)

Blitze sind schon ein interessantes Naturschauspiel - wenn man sich einigermaßen richtig 
verhalten kann sehe ich da auch keine große Gefahr - Strom nimmt ja auch den geringsten Widerstand 
und den kürzesten Weg - habe mir deshalb auch nie Gedanken gemacht das es in meinen Plastekahn
einschlägt - ist ja eigentlich auch ein Isolator . Einen Blitz ins Wasser einschlagen habe ich noch nie 
gesehen - immer in ´s Ufergehölz - auf dem Meer waren die Gewitter aber immer von Starkregen 
begleitet das hat eine Beobachtung unmöglich gemacht . Im Nahbereich habe ich schon einige 
Einschläge erlebt - da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge - die statische Aufladung ist enorm .


----------



## thanatos (30. Juni 2022)

dann fällt mir noch was aus dem Physikuntericht ein - reines Wasser ist nicht leitend dazu braucht
es gelöste Mineralien , da ist es ja dann eh für jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich .


----------



## Michael.S (30. Juni 2022)

Ich habe schon öfters Blitze ins Wasser einschlagen sehen , in einem offenen Ruderboot würde ich mich nicht wohlfühlen bei Gewitter , wie es in einem Kajütboot aussieht ? keine Ahnung mann hat aber wenigstens ein Dach übern Kopf , aber mal was anderes ich habe ca 1975 einen Kugelblitz gesehen obwohl behauptet wird die gibt es gar nicht , ich binn mir aber absolut sicher , der rollte ca 100 Meter über den Boden und zerplatzte dann


----------



## Blueser (30. Juni 2022)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, in der Wüste von Aserbaidschan. War Anfang der 80er, Gewitter ohne Regen, seltsame Stimmung....


----------

